# Windows 10 Creators update.



## mscp (Sep 20, 2019)

Has anyone updated yet? What's the verdict?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 20, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Has anyone updated yet? What's the verdict?


Which one are we speaking about? 1903...


----------



## mscp (Sep 20, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Which one are we speaking about? 1903...


Yes. Exactly.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 20, 2019)

Personal computer updated without a problem. Haven't updated the studio yet. I need to make an image first. Maybe I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 21, 2019)

Im starting to like Micro$oft again like I did with XP.
Im checking the size of updates and they're acceptable.
I set the hours outside of usual performance hours.
My loads have become faster, boot up and down smooth.
Ive got complete faith as Ive seen the OS exactly what it says and when it says.
A very thorough OS and I love the way it asks to update and restart when I go to shutdown now.
Use to show up on the screen which bothered me like nagware.

Im rarely online with these DAWs but no longer fear big brother.
I use to see policemen in my soup.


----------



## williamjj (Oct 2, 2019)

Not yet but I'm working on it. Maybe I will do it today.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 2, 2019)

Working on the lastest possible update of everything possible. All runs smoothly.

- Piotr


----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, has anyone else noticed clicks and pops with the most recent win 10 updates? Nothing changed on my machine, except those. I get occasional clicks when listening to music on YT for example. Latency monitoring tools indeed show considerable spikes, which I didn't get before (notably network related ndis.sys and graphics drivers).


----------

